# Anyone Using Wusik Station?



## YaniDee (Jul 5, 2019)

I own v8 & V9, they're often on sale, and come with a massive sound library. I've only used it in a couple of pieces, but I was playing around with it recently, and realized it has pretty amazing sounds for "cinematic" type stuff. However, I find it pretty confusing to manipulate..I just haven't really bothered. Any users out there?


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 6, 2019)

Well, I guess that zero replies answers my question!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 7, 2019)

I have some of the stuff (sales, sigh....) and as there is only one sound content (which has not been updated for years as far as I know, so that might explain the sale prizes) I prefer the easier versions but the whole thing is kind of confused cause William has lots of different and sometimes really innovative ideas but more then hard to follow.

And lots of important updates just get lost on the way, for example I bought EVE for the marvellous presets of the old version realizing then that the presets have not been updated for the new version :-(. Promised long time ago but if one guy has to update half a dozen main versions while selling already pre-orders for some ideas and doing live-develloping vids on youtube the same time....For me he is a genious but as it is with geniouses.... .

I think if you really investigate time to understand at least one of the engines you still have a marvellous sound content base (that means the sounds not the presets, this distinction is where the confusion starts...) for develloping your own ideas and you can choose the one th at is as complex as you like but I think I will only wait for the new wavetable one (one of the sold concept) and hope for my old EVE presets to be updated someday.


----------

